# Sunrise pics lets see them



## seminoleslayer (Dec 12, 2012)

A few


----------



## The Fever (Dec 12, 2012)

a few


----------



## RWilk (Dec 12, 2012)

My avatar


----------



## pak (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## TailCrackin (Dec 12, 2012)

Money Mississippi


----------



## RWilk (Dec 12, 2012)

Some good looking pics, its always a blessing to be able wake up and see another sunrise.


----------



## madrabbit (Dec 12, 2012)

rice field to the front....hollowell's to the back


----------



## flightstoppa (Dec 12, 2012)

a couple ones


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 12, 2012)

I sure miss this pup.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 12, 2012)

Nela


----------



## tkyklr1 (Dec 12, 2012)

North Ga Sunrise!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Nice!*



stringmusic said:


> Nela



Looks like Curts place?


But I'm sure there's a lot that looks like Curts place.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 12, 2012)

deast1988 said:


> Looks like Curts place?
> 
> 
> But I'm sure there's a lot that looks like Curts place.



That's it brother! We  that morning too.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 12, 2012)

NE ARK Opener this year


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Dec 12, 2012)

Sinclair


----------



## chadf (Dec 12, 2012)

Who knows where this is ?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 12, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Nela



Ready to see that again


----------



## NGaHunter (Dec 12, 2012)

heres mine


----------



## lxbowhunter (Dec 12, 2012)

texas


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 12, 2012)

All awesome pics, but NGaHunter has my vote!


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 12, 2012)

*wake up call*

.......


----------



## Robk (Dec 12, 2012)

Coast of Maine Seaduck hunting


----------



## Robk (Dec 12, 2012)

Early Season Puddler Hunt Graham Lake Maine


----------



## wss277 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Sledge Miss.*

Shooting light


----------



## ballgroundhound (Dec 12, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=704272&stc=1&d=1355365142


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 12, 2012)

Couple...


----------



## GAGE (Dec 12, 2012)

A couple from the AR opener.


----------



## masonbell1 (Dec 12, 2012)

One day last year we were sitting in the blind and we could hear a weird noise finally when it came over the tree tops we seen it was a hot air ballon he flew right over the blind then went across the lake he was no more then 50 foot above us he leaned over the side and said dont shoot haha


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 12, 2012)

The ole cow pasture setup.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2012)

Arkansas


----------



## tashwoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Just a few of the many I have. A couple are crappy quality due to cell phone camera


----------



## GADuckaholic (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys, I have been out of the duck blind for a couple of seasons now, being a daddy to 2 awesome little guys. The fire never went out...it's been smolderin all along. But I tell you what this thread has really got it burnin hot again! I havent had the chance to go this season yet, but a buddy and me are planning a hunt for the weekend after Christmas and I cant wait!!!


----------



## ICU2012 (Dec 13, 2012)

The one of me and my dog with the redhead was in the magazine Rifle&Rod last year


----------



## Derka (Dec 13, 2012)

Foggy morning.


----------



## mikeys250 (Dec 13, 2012)

Little foggy the other morning


----------



## DIVERDOWNER (Dec 13, 2012)

A few


----------



## Dupree (Dec 13, 2012)

Couple I have on my phone.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 13, 2012)

Only lettin me do one at a time.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 13, 2012)

Last one


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 14, 2012)

sun up!


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's a good un


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## joepuppy (Jan 11, 2013)

First time uploading an image on here, so ya'll bare with me. This is from New Years.Would have been better is the corner of my blind wasn't showing.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 11, 2013)

My favorite from a a couple years ago.


----------



## GA Swamp Duck (Jan 11, 2013)

Guntersville AL


----------



## Bdub (Jan 13, 2013)

my new favorite spot


----------



## anyduckado (Jan 14, 2013)

Couple morning watching God do his thing!!


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2013)

MS Delta


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 24, 2013)

*Great pics*

Great pics! I wish I was knee deep right now.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 24, 2013)

Yesterday morning. A cool 29*


----------

